# Psycho (shiatsu) Sam



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not about to spend $500 for an animatronic prop especially if I can build something very similar for a fraction of the cost.

Here's my inspiration









So far I've got a $3 massager, less than $7.00 in PVC, fittings and pipe insulation and another $2.00 in pool noodles.

Little more PVC and insulation for the legs, strait jacket and head with a muzzle and it'll be pretty much done. The mannequin head was just for testing purposes. I'm going to have to anchor this one down. Chris at discountvoiceovers.com is currently working on the audio. Enough jabbering here's the video of whay I've got so far:









I think I need to shorten the torso a bit, but not to bad for just eyeballing it. Especially sense I'm legally blind in one eye....lol.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Armature is:

T connection at the massager with a small piece of PVC. Bottom corners I used a 90* and a T but could have just been 2 90*s.

Shoulders are T's with small piece of pipe and 90*s. I may add 2 45*s to bring the upper arms in a bit.

Cross used at neck but could have just been a T.

Arms have 90*s at the elbow.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great movement on that prop Joker, kudos to you. I have made 2 groundbreakers so far, and neither have the full range of motion that yours do, guess I'm gonna have to perform some mod's. Thanks for the help and for listing the pvc parts that you used. The pvc frame seems to let the prop have a more full range of motion, thanks again for sharing your valuable info.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I forgot to mention the use of the plastic pipe hanger tape. Below is the video of the prop rocking back and forth, but I'm really liking the motion of mine better. I think it'll look more like its trying to get out.










If I could find out a way to reverse the motor from time to time it might be even a better effect. The massager already goes 2 different directions but its on a rocker switch to change directions.

Anybody got any ideas on how to replace the rocker with another solution?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I love this. During my Goodwill hunting day on Friday, I picked up two more massagers at $4.00 each. We have a "Party City" in Mobile that was putting out their Halloween inventory. I went in there actually looking for a straight-jacket, but couldn't pay $45 for the Lector costume to get it. I hope you feel that imitation is the greatest form of flattery, because I will be "borrowing" your idea, with the admission that I never would have come up with it myself. Great job and thank you.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tot13 said:


> ...I hope you feel that imitation is the greatest form of flattery, because I will be "borrowing" your idea, with the admission that I never would have come up with it myself. Great job and thank you.


One of the main reasons I share this type of info on here is assist others. This is great forum with many talented members who have taken the time to share their info as well. Just trying to pay my dues so to speak and give back to the community.


----------



## theedwin (May 25, 2009)

That is truly an awesome idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool! I have looked at several of the local thrift stores near here and they never have any shiatzu massagers , I keep looking , not giving up hope yet!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Truth be know, if you took that prop apart, yours is probably built better and will last longer.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah man Your will be better. Looking good


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Joker. I concur, the motion on yours is MUCH better than the simple rocking back and forth of the other one.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks awesome! Just watch the wear and tear on your PVC. If there's enough torque and you run it long enough your PVC may wear through. Mine had the rocker switch as well but I have no clue how to rig it to go both ways.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

lewlew said:


> Looks awesome! Just watch the wear and tear on your PVC. If there's enough torque and you run it long enough your PVC may wear through. Mine had the rocker switch as well but I have no clue how to rig it to go both ways.


I'll probably set the massager on a motion sensor and just let the audio loop to cut down the amount of on time for the massager.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome work joker, and thank you for the video. That just goes to show that once again someone (joker) comes up with another cool way to do a different version of a prop.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice motion! Great job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I really like the motion you've got going. It's going to look great!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

The movement of psycho is a basic wiper motor. But i do like your movement alot better. Great Job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

All it takes is a idea. Great job Joker! I know what you mean about some of these high end props. They look great, but most can be built for under a 100.00 and you can fix them. People really don't seem to appreciate then really expensive stuff in a haunt anyway. A hacked Boris is just as good as a 3 axis.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!



The Watcher said:


> AA hacked Boris is just as good as a 3 axis.


I wouldn't go that far, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks great Joker!
The Distortions prop looks like they just put a mask over their "Granny" prop!
Hahaha
:jol:.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's just AWESOME! I might have to borrow the idea if I can find a massager for cheap. Imagine....you could be inspiring me to make my first animated prop!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Looks great Joker!
> The Distortions prop looks like they just put a mask over their "Granny" prop!
> Hahaha
> :jol:.


It does, doesn't it?????


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Good stuff Joker!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Joker. Thanks for posting the information on the prop. I really want to make this at our next NJ/PA Make and Take. You did a great job so far and I can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Great Job Joker. Thanks for posting the information on the prop. I really want to make this at our next NJ/PA Make and Take. You did a great job so far and I can't wait to see the finished results.


Chris at discount voice overs has put together some audio for this prop based on some scripts and I still need to buy/make a strait jacket. The head in the video isn't the final head so I still need to decide what I'm going to do there, but I will post updates as progress continues.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally I planned on making this prop with a muzzle and just using a generic male head. I'm not really finding anything I like and not sure I can make something that I'll be happy with. 

Now I know lots of people have a fear of clowns so what if I used a clown head with muzzle on this prop? I'm thinking more along the lines of a dirty, drunk, out of work, clown from a traveling carnie that had been committed to the asylum.

Any thoughts?

BTW - The voice over would fit for that type of character as well.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

joker said:


> Now I know lots of people have a fear of clowns so what if I used a clown head with muzzle on this prop? I'm thinking more along the lines of a dirty, drunk, out of work, clown from a traveling carnie that had been committed to the asylum.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> BTW - The voice over would fit for that type of character as well.


LOL the dirty, drunk, out of work clown from a traveling carnie sounds promising. I can vision it in my head now. If your prop is as good as the way you explained it than I can't wait to see this. I'm just going to do some kind of foam head that looks creepy. (I hope) I sure do like the way the hair goes back and forth on the demonstrated prop, so I will try to give it long hair also.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

joker said:


> Originally I planned on making this prop with a muzzle and just using a generic male head. I'm not really finding anything I like and not sure I can make something that I'll be happy with.
> 
> Now I know lots of people have a fear of clowns so what if I used a clown head with muzzle on this prop? I'm thinking more along the lines of a dirty, drunk, out of work, clown from a traveling carnie that had been committed to the asylum.
> 
> ...


I told you earlier that I was "borrowing" this idea of your's. And yes, I intend to do mine as a clown.

Any ideas on the strait jacket? I pretty much refuse to pay "costume" price, so at this point I'm just thinking an old white shirt put on backwards with a few straps added.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Joker, what diameter of pvc are you using? How much of a factor, if any, does weight become an issue with the massagers?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

There's a thread on here for Canker the Clown - maybe you could get playfx to sell you a mask?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17103&highlight=clown


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Joker posted this thread about the straight jacket if you need one. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17098 I actually got lucky when Drug Fair was going out of business I purchased one at half price.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tot13 said:


> Joker, what diameter of pvc are you using? How much of a factor, if any, does weight become an issue with the massagers?


I'm using 1/2" PVC.
I'm really not sure. I used a latex foam filled with two arms from a ground breaker and PC speakers in my standup. It'll be on a sensor so not sure how well it'll hold up. I'll probably set it up and let it run for a few hours to test it out before the big night.



fritz42_male said:


> There's a thread on here for Canker the Clown - maybe you could get playfx to sell you a mask?
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17103&highlight=clown


Hmmmm I'll have to check that out.



Joiseygal said:


> Joker posted this thread about the straight jacket if you need one. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17098 I actually got lucky when Drug Fair was going out of business I purchased one at half price.


Want to sell it?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If I wasn't going to use it I would sell it, but this will work for this prop. I will keep an eye out for any straight jackets that are cheap and let you know.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

joker said:


> Now I know lots of people have a fear of clowns so what if I used a clown head with muzzle on this prop? I'm thinking more along the lines of a dirty, drunk, out of work, clown from a traveling carnie that had been committed to the asylum.
> 
> Any thoughts?


That's exactly the direction I'm wanting to go with my costume this year. Instead of the fantasy monster clown, go for a diseased, alcoholic, degenerate carny. I think that'd be much scarier and more disturbing because it's believably dangerous.

Oh... thanks for reminding me that I've made absolutely no progress on my costume! Time's running out, I'd better scramble.

Oh, and ditto on the movement. looks a ton better than the "pro" one.

Hey, we need Hackmaster Otaku!!! If anybody here can hack that switch, it'll be him!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks pretty interesting! can't wait to see it once its finished!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Hey, we need Hackmaster Otaku!!! If anybody here can hack that switch, it'll be him!!!


He and a few others have chimed in on another thread I have going about replacing a rocker switch. I got get some pics of the internals. Been building panels all day and didn't get to it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I like this one, but wished he didn't have the hat. Maybe I could cut the hat off and cover the hole with some sort of wig.









This is close to the look I want but to cartooney.









This might work minus the collar


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Love the mask choices. The 1st one you would need to bulk up your prop's body - he looks like a clowned version of the mechanic from 13 Ghosts. The 2nd one has great hair, but I agree, too much like an offspring of Roger Rabbit and an demonic female clown. The 3rd looks very realistic, maybe straighten the hair out to get more of a whipping motion. Can't wait to see your choice and the final product!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ghubertu said:


> Love the mask choices. The 1st one you would need to bulk up your prop's body - he looks like a clowned version of the mechanic from 13 Ghosts. The 2nd one has great hair, but I agree, too much like an offspring of Roger Rabbit and an demonic female clown. The 3rd looks very realistic, maybe straighten the hair out to get more of a whipping motion. Can't wait to see your choice and the final product!!!


I agree totally. I wonder if straightening that synthetic hair would even be an option. worst case scenario would be to try and remove the hair and attach a wig.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Joker, I wanted to let you know about the weight. The ground zombie I put on here, was just a pvc tee pipe set up. A wig head with mask and some cotton stuffing. I used just enough of the the shirt to show at collar and chest. Then took out all of the suit jacket lining. To get it to work. It worked great at first, I had full shirt and jacket on it. It was great for about 15 minutes. Then the metal pole on the shiatsu came out of the shiatsu. Boy what a mess that thing was beating up my living room. The steel pole one are the sturdiest ones I have seen. You have a lot more pvc in your already then I had. You might want to get some cheap cotton materiel and and make a straight jacket out of it. The real ones aren't that light.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Watcher said:


> Hey Joker, I wanted to let you know about the weight. The ground zombie I put on here, was just a pvc tee pipe set up. A wig head with mask and some cotton stuffing. I used just enough of the the shirt to show at collar and chest. Then took out all of the suit jacket lining. To get it to work. It worked great at first, I had full shirt and jacket on it. It was great for about 15 minutes. Then the metal pole on the shiatsu came out of the shiatsu. Boy what a mess that thing was beating up my living room. The steel pole one are the sturdiest ones I have seen. You have a lot more pvc in your already then I had. You might want to get some cheap cotton materiel and and make a straight jacket out of it. The real ones aren't that light.


Thanks....actually I was wanting a real one for an actor. Thinking of putting the two across the hall from one another and using recorded audio for the actual person and another actor using maybe a baby monitor or similar for the prop. Is it real, is it fake, which one?.......muwahahahah


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That would be cool.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I've found Sam!! His hair is a little to clean, but the old dusty warehouse I'm going to be in should provide a solution for that.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

I think he would make a great Sam! Nice to meet ya Sam,cani offer you a drink!?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm getting closer. Here's a test run with the new mask. The strait jacket is currently just a shirt on backwards (still got to modify it). He needs some bulking up in the torso as well.

Sorry about the poor video quality.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! I like the mask and the movement is bang-on. Could it be speeded up a bit though?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Looks great! I like the mask and the movement is bang-on. Could it be speeded up a bit though?


It's shiatsu powered so I don't think there's a way to speed it up. I'm open to suggestions though.

I might could utilize some sort of linkage like a bike crank/sprocket setup and speed it up that way, but then I might as well use a wiper motor or similar.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Right shiatsu powered. Sorry, I had a brain-fart and thought for a moment it was a wiper motor and you had it on slow. Next time I'll make sure to read the subject line before I post. LOL!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Turned out really great Joker.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Joker that came out wicked awesome.

Was looking at and was thinking he might look even more psycho with maybe a bobble head kinda setup giving him a little extra motion.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Joker that came out wicked awesome.
> 
> Was looking at and was thinking he might look even more psycho with maybe a bobble head kinda setup giving him a little extra motion.


Not a bad idea TM. I've got a screen door spring that I could probably try. I think I used a cross at the neck instead of a T so should be a quick easy test.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually the shirt backwards looks pretty good. I love the mask and the movement of your prop looks really good. Way to go! I'm still working on mine, but it is coming along.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Actually the shirt backwards looks pretty good. I love the mask and the movement of your prop looks really good. Way to go! I'm still working on mine, but it is coming along.


Thanks!! Yeah on the shirt I tried to find a heavy cotton long sleeve that didn't have any pleats in the in back and was straight at the bottom. I just folded the color down and put it on him backwards. I'll distress it some and then probably add some pieces of old belts to the back for the straps.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

This is great! the movement is really nice. Thanks, for sharing. Going to the thrift store now to see if I can get a massager! Phyllis


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

joker said:


> It's shiatsu powered so I don't think there's a way to speed it up. I'm open to suggestions though.
> 
> I might could utilize some sort of linkage like a bike crank/sprocket setup and speed it up that way, but then I might as well use a wiper motor or similar.


What about using a wiper motor with a plywood disk bolted on and a dowel glued and screwed into the plywood disk on an angle. Drill a hole in the disk and glue in the dowel and then screw from the side. that should replicate the same motion only you can make it go faster. You can also have it welded up by a welding person 1/4 steel disk with a rod welded to it on the proper angle.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! is there going to be a voice track for the prop?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You could probably build a similar prop using a setup similar to a stiring witch. 

Place the motor and rotating disk lower than the waist, and use an eye-bolt near the waist similar to the tombstone peeper. Build a similar armature to mine on top of the pole and you'd should get something similar to the movement of my prop and if using a wiper motor you'd have more control of the speed.

Since this will be sitting still near the end of a 50' x 8' hallway I think any movement at all when they get near will provide plenty of startle.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is cool. I cant wait to start working on my Shaitsu projects.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a question. How did you take the balls off the end of your Shaitsu? Do they just pop off like the homedics one?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> nice! is there going to be a voice track for the prop?


Yes I had Chris at Discount Voice Overs put some stuff together for me. I'll try and get some vid with the audio this weekend.



lowdwnrob said:


> That thing is cool. I cant wait to start working on my Shaitsu projects.


Thanks!



lowdwnrob said:


> I have a question. How did you take the balls off the end of your Shaitsu? Do they just pop off like the homedics one?


They just pulled straight off. I actually used the knobs on the front of my sub woofer box so I could place it face down when I needed extra room for hauling stuff.


----------

